# Dualism vs. Materialism



## Coram_Deo (Nov 16, 2004)

Recently in my philosophy of religion class we've been talking about the body/ soul dichotomy and wondering if some can help me flush out my own opinion. Is it wrong to be a Christian materialist? I tend towards being sympathetic with them, in that the idea of a "spiritual state" or "soul" seems to be a very ambiguos term that we cannot rightly define (perhaps I am wrong in my initial presupposition). It also rightly follows that the Scripture never speaks of the "soul" being immortal, but I believe it is always in relation to the body that is resurrected. So what are we to make of the soul/spirit essence of man? Is there one? What is it? 
Also, I'm not willing to totally write off the spiritualness of man, for we were created in the image of God (whatever that means) and also we are commanded to love teh Lord our God with all of our souls; but coming up with a working defintion and than further proving that we have this "soul" seems to be rather difficult. I'd love to hear your initial reactions and comments. Ya'll seem very intellgent so i figured I'd run it past you.
Blessings,
Michael


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 17, 2004)

"Fear not him who can harm the body but fear Him who can cast both body and soul in to hell."

They're both there. Body and soul. That's what makes a person complete. Both the body and soul are immortal eventually. At the resurrection, our corrupt bodies will be renewed and glorified and continue for eternity reunited with our soul.


----------



## JWJ (Nov 17, 2004)

[/quote]


http://www.cmfnow.com/articles/pa143.htm

Also, I am not a dulaist or a materialist. One cannot account for unity and the other can't account for diversity.

[Edited on 11-17-2004 by Paul manata] [/quote]

I have read Bahnsen's paper and in my opinion he only futher muddies the waters with more obscurity and confusion. This point is well made in his conclusion:

"We began this paper in obscurity and confusion; we have concluded accepting mystery" 

Jim


----------



## Coram_Deo (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate your input. That sheds some light on the topic, though I hate having to say it's all a mystery, but that will suit me now. Paul thank you for your answer; it is one of those things that is so easy to understand but somehow one neglects to think about it, so i appreciate it very much.
Grace and peace,
Michael


----------

